# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  Seleccione el recubrimiento correcto para su invernadero frutícola

## Distribuidor HANNA Instruments

El clima es determinante para el desarrollo de todas las plantas. La temperatura y la luminosidad pueden interferir de forma positiva o negativa en el desarrollo de las diferentes especies, por lo que es imperativo el control de estos factores en cultivos de ambiente protegido para obtener mejores resultados. 
Los cultivos protegidos se caracterizan por la construcción de una estructura para proteger a las plantas contra los agentes meteorológicos que permitan el paso de la luz, ya que es esencial para la fotosíntesis. Derivado de esto es posible el control de condiciones como la temperatura, humedad del aire, radiación, composición del suelo, cantidad de viento y composición atmosférica en general. Esto posibilita el cultivo de especies en épocas en que normalmente no se desarrollan si estuvieran a cielo abierto (Purquerio & Trevi, 2006) 
Para citar un ejemplo, la piña es una planta de clima tropical que presenta un crecimiento óptimo y mejor calidad del fruto en un intervalo de temperatura de 22 a 32⁰C y con una amplia variedad térmica entre día y noche, variando de 8 a 14⁰C. 
Las temperaturas superiores a los 32⁰C reducen el crecimiento de la planta, y cuando se suma una elevada radiación solar, se pueden ocasionar quemaduras en los frutos que se encuentran en la fase de maduración final. Las temperaturas debajo de los 20⁰C también afectan el crecimiento de la planta, y cuando hay períodos con días más cortos o menor luz solar debida a una mayor nubosidad, se causa una floración precoz de las plantas que puede conducir a una pérdida de los frutos y dificultar aún más el cultivo. La planta es muy exigente de luz, y se desarrolla mejor en lugares con una alta incidencia de la radiación solar. Cuando se le cultiva en invernadero se debe tener cuidado de proporcionarle la cantidad adecuada de luz solar. 
El espectro de radiación se puede dividir en diversas bandas definidas por su intervalo de longitudes de onda o contenido de energía (por ejemplo, radiación de TV, de radio, de microondas, de luz visible, etc). De manera típica, la longitud de onda de la luz usada por las plantas se expresa en unidades de nanómetros (nm). No toda la radiación solar (aproximadamente 280 a 2800 nm) es útil para el crecimiento y desarrollo de la planta. En general la luz ultravioleta (menor a 380 nm) y la luz infrarroja excesiva (superior a los 770 nm) o también la radiación de calor excesiva pueden ser dañinas y deben evitarse en un cultivo. Las plantas usan la radiación activa de los 400 a los 700 nm como su fuente de energía para el proceso de la fotosíntesis, por lo que los materiales de recubrimiento de los invernaderos deben tener una alta transmitancia en este intervalo de luz. Debido a que la luz es la fuerza impulsora de la fotosíntesis, un pequeño cambio en la intensidad de la luz tendrá un efecto inmediato en la eficiencia de la fotosíntesis. Investigando las propiedades físicas, la orientación de la superficie (ángulo de incidencia) y el número de capas del material de recubrimiento, una parte de la luz entrante será transmitida, reflejada o absorbida. En ambientes tropicales se debe tener cuidado con la elección del material de recubrimiento y los cuidados que se deben tener con éste, además de que las altas temperaturas pueden generar un incremento del proceso respiratorio y la desnaturalización de proteínas, causando una inhibición de la fotosíntesis. Al intentar resistir el calor, las plantas elevan la actividad respiratoria y aumentan los mecanismos de prevención para resistir el calor (Levitt, 1972; Larcher, 2000) 
En regiones tropicales con una alta luminosidad y altas temperaturas se ha incrementado el uso de telas que reducen la incidencia directa de los rayos solares, lo cual favorece a las especies que requieren de menor flujo de energía radiante, disminuyendo también la temperatura. Esa menor incidencia de energía solar contribuye a disminuir los efectos de la radiación excesiva, principalmente la fotorrespiración, y proporcionan las mejores condiciones ambientales para aumentar la productividad y calidad de las hojas de algunas plantas (Maciel et al, 2007) 
En un día soleado la mayor parte de la luz solar viaja en línea recta a través de la atmósfera. La luz entrante se denomina radiación directa. En un día nublado la luz del sol sufre una difusión a través de las numerosas partículas de vapor de agua. Esto se denomina radiación difusa. Es importante comprender que la radiación difusa llega a la superficie del invernadero desde diferentes direcciones, lo cual es favorable porque penetra al follaje de manera más eficiente. Esto causa un mejor desarrollo y crecimiento de la planta, sin embargo la intensidad de la luz difusa es usualmente menor que la luz directa. Además, la interacción de los diferentes componentes del invernadero como elementos estructurales y postes, equipo auxiliar como tuberías, cortinas y accesorios de luz adicionales, reducen la cantidad de luz que llega a las hojas de la planta. Por lo tanto, la selección del material de recubrimiento durante el diseño del invernadero y del equipo auxiliar es fundamental. 
El vidrio tiene la más alta transmisión de luz y la mayor duración (más de 30 años). El vidrio templado se recomienda debido a que requiere menores elementos de soporte y aumenta la seguridad de los operadores en caso de alguna ruptura. Los invernaderos con vidrio de una sola capa proporcionan un coeficiente alto de transferencia del calor. 
Los plásticos rígidos como el acrílico y el policarbonato son más económicos que el vidrio y duran unos 20 años. Normalmente se les fabrica en láminas bicapa, por lo que el aire entre las dos capas actúa como un aislante. La transmisión de la luz a través de los plásticos rígidos es muy buena, aunque usualmente disminuye con el tiempo por el envejecimiento causado por la radiación ultravioleta del sol. Este material es más ligero que el vidrio y requiere de menos elementos estructurales para fijarlo al invernadero. Sin embargo este material no es tan fácil de instalar en estructuras o techos curveados. 
Las películas plásticas como el polietileno son las más económicas pero duran unos tres o cuatro años. Normalmente se les instala en la forma de dos capas y el aire entre ellas actúa como un aislante, reduciendo la pérdida del calor del invernadero. Algunas películas se fabrican con un tratamiento especial para evitar la condensación de pequeñas gotas de agua que se forman en la planta. 
En un estudio de los diferentes materiales de películas (Leão et al., 2010), una película para reducir el 30% de la radiación presentó un bloqueo medio del 41%, y una tela termo reflectora especificada para el 40% de bloqueo presentó un promedio del 50%. 
En la siguiente tabla se encuentran algunos materiales estudiados (P1, P2, P3), la luminosidad, temperatura del aire y del suelo obtenidas:      
En la investigación y selección de los diversos materiales de recubrimientos para invernaderos se debe contar con los medios o instrumentos necesarios para realizar mediciones de luminosidad de alta exactitud y precisión. Si de manera dinámica y portátil se realizan mediciones en las diferentes áreas de un invernadero, se pueden tomar las acciones necesarias para la selección apropiada de materiales y elementos estructurales de forma que se proporcione al cultivo la cantidad de luz adecuada para lograr la mayor productividad y calidad. 
Hanna Instruments fabrica un medidor portátil de medición de luz en unidades Lux, el modelo HI97500, que incluye un sensor conectado con un cable coaxial que permite realizar mediciones desde cierta distancia sin que exista una interferencia por parte del operador. Su diseño sencillo lo hace muy práctico en el campo. Con solo presionar un botón se puede seleccionar el intervalo de medición, que puede ser de 0.001 a 1.999 Klux, de 0.01 a 19.99 Klux, o de 0.1 a 199.9 Klux, con una resolución máxima de 0.001 Klux para el menor intervalo. La exactitud es de 6% de la lectura, y el sensor es un fotodiodo de silicio con un cable coaxial de 1.5 metros de longitud. 
Se suministra con batería, estuche de transporte y manual de instrucciones.        *Fuente: Hanna Instruments / Ing. Mauricio Valencia Durán*Temas similares: Artículo: Recubrimiento de aloe vera y rosa mosqueta para mejorar calidad de la fruta SA\VE: Conceptos de seguros de transportes para el sector frutícola Propuesta para el correcto desarrollo de los cafetales FABRICAMOS FILM DE PLOLITLENO PARA INVERNADERO, MANTAS DE POLIETILENO EN PEBD PARA RESERVORIOS AGRICOLAS cubierta apropiada para invernadero

----------

